# CO2 cylinder on its' side?



## fishman7373 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi everyone, this is my first post here. So far im loving the pics and have become inspired to redo my 10 gallon. It is really low tech now, 18watt bulb, baby size hang on filter, but this is going to change. I need to know if i can lay a CO2 cylinder on its side as i do not have the space to conceal it in the cabinet beneath it? Will it flow properly? can it be regulated with needle valve and ph controller which i just purchased? Thanx in advance.


----------



## hsteve (Jul 9, 2005)

I don't think you can lay a CO2 cylinder on it's side - The liquid CO2 will travel up the hose and possibly damage the regulator... It's kind of like what happens when you flip over a can of compressed air for cleaning computer components; liquid comes out of the nozzle.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Can you try a paintball canister system. They are much smaller.


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

Absolutely not, please read this.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

NO WAY! As others have said already! Just want to make it clear that you CANNOT put a CO2 cylinder on its side.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Good question--what about at an angle in the cabinet (i.e. propped up w/ towels, etc.)?


----------



## Riiz (Jul 19, 2008)

Paintball CO2 cylinders can be put on their side, if they have an anti-siphon tube installed.


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

No leave them upright at all times


----------

